# trying to make it work...help



## summergirljea (Jul 17, 2013)

hi husband had ea told me several times it was nothing,he did nothing wrong ect.....over the last year. he lied to me several times when I said I needed the ea to be over he said she was just a friend and I find out he still has contact w/her.told him this was very big deal for me and if it didn't stop I would be gone.he says he loves me,can't imagine his life without me ect......we have be married 32 yrs have had a good marriage,not too many problems until this. we are tring to move on but I still suspect he is talking to her and lying to me he has several times before.it,s hard for me to totally love,respect and trust him again....I have resorted to thinking of him as a friend trying to get along and not make waves.i don't want to be hurt and lied to again and again.why can some men just not seem to be able to tell the truth and let things go? why does it have to be his way? thanks for any comments


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Sweeping it under the rug isn't going to work.

After 32 years, this is so unfair.

You need proof of his activities and a plan for the various possibilities. 

The cavalry is on its way... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

